# Dojenje > Zaštitimo dojenje - laktivizam >  Istraživanje: dojenje pomaže kognitivni razvoj

## Davor

U novom izdanju Archives of General Psychiatry (Vol. 65 No. 5, May 2008) objavljeni su rezultati opsežnog istraživanja utjecaja dojenja i produženog dojenja na IQ i ostale pokazatelje kognitivnog razvoja. Naravno da nema iznenađenja - utjecaj dojenja je povoljan.

Nemam pretplatu na ovaj list pa mogu samo linkati Abstract. Odatle izdvajam natuknice:




> *Context*  The evidence that breastfeeding improves cognitive development is based almost entirely on observational studies and is thus prone to confounding by subtle behavioral differences in the breastfeeding mother's behavior or her interaction with the infant. 
> 
> *Objective*  To assess whether prolonged and exclusive breastfeeding improves children's cognitive ability at age 6.5 years. 
> 
> *Design*  Cluster-randomized trial, with enrollment from June 17, 1996, to December 31, 1997, and follow-up from December 21, 2002, to April 27, 2005. 
> 
> *Setting*  Thirty-one Belarussian maternity hospitals and their affiliated polyclinics. 
> 
> *Participants*  A total of 17 046 healthy breastfeeding infants were enrolled, of whom 13 889 (81.5%) were followed up at age 6.5 years. 
> ...

----------


## Riana

:Smile:

----------


## Davor

Još o tome ali na popularan način: http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-msl050108.php

----------


## koryanshea

> utjecaj dojenja je povoljan.


ja bih vise volila da se to kaze: utjecaj nedojenja je nepovoljan.

ovako kako ti kazes, jezikom potvrdujes da je formula standard, a dojenje je extra super turbo mega i nasa djeca ce od njega biti PAMETNIJA nego sto je NORMALNO.

a ljutimo se na pedijatre kad dojenu djecu usporeduju sa tablicama radjenim za djecu na formuli. :/

ako zelimo da dojenje bude STANDARD moramo se i mi tako odnosit prema njemu.

ne bih ulazila sad u to kojim tonom je pisana studija, na njih tamo ne mogu utjecat, vec se samo zahvalit na informacijama  :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

> ja bih vise volila da se to kaze: utjecaj nedojenja je nepovoljan.
> )


to je istinito, samo politički nekorektno  :/ 

"nabijanje osječaja krivnje" nedojiljama ..... to je beskonačna petlja u koju ne želiš ulaziti, vjeruj mi

----------


## koryanshea

> "nabijanje osječaja krivnje" nedojiljama ..... to je beskonačna petlja u koju ne želiš ulaziti, vjeruj mi


a sta cu ja tom nekom ko se osjeca kriv? :/

procitala sam mali milijun rasprava na temu te griznje i ne mislim da nase ukupno izrazavanje treba povladivati onima koji se osjecaju krivima zbog neceg sto jesu ili nisu napravili, meni je to ko zakopavanje glave u pijesak. ko se osjeca kriv, neka u sebi trazi nacin kako se osloboditi tog osjecaja, a ne u drugima (jer ga tu nece ni pronaci).

----------


## zhabica

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja bih vise volila da se to kaze: utjecaj nedojenja je nepovoljan.
> )
> 
> 
> to je istinito, samo politički nekorektno  :/ 
> 
> "nabijanje osječaja krivnje" nedojiljama ..... to je beskonačna petlja u koju ne želiš ulaziti, vjeruj mi


  :Yes:

----------


## Davor

*koryanshea*, izlažeš se riziku da te ekipa od formule zatre svojom izrazitom političkom korektnošću, strahovanjem radi nečijih povrijeđenih osjećaja i slično. Ako od prošle godine UNICEF tvrdi da je sustavnim prelaskom na dojenje godišnje spašeno milijun djece (procjena je prije bila veća), jasno je što je formula zapravo. Ja mislim da je formula zlo, ali svaki put kad to napišem me napadnu. Evo promatraj...

----------


## maria71

ja sam jedna od te ekipe od forumule i iskreno ni ti ni prethodnica mi niste nikakav faktor u životu da bi se ja osjećala krivom ili manje vrijednom jer nisam dojila a vi ste to napisali ili iskomentirali   ....

eto da vas oslobodim osjećaja krivice
 :Grin:  , pa raspalite

a svatko normalan zna  da je dojenje standard

i drago mi je da vidim sve više dojilja u svojoj okolini, te ih rado uputim na forum, portal  i SOS telefon

----------


## maria71

da bih se ja osjećala

šteka mi h na tastaturi

----------


## koryanshea

maria kad bi bar sve "formulasice" tako razmisljale. onda bi se mogli lijepo svi razgovarati bez da se iscitava osuda ili osobni napad *tamo gdje ih nema*.
ja ne zelim osudjivat nikog (i sram me kad mi malo "pobjegne" a da ni ne skuzim, ali isto kao sto ovdje nema savrsenih mama nema ni savrsenih forumasa) ali necu biti kus oko ovako vazne teme zbog necijeg osjecaja krivnje.

davore, 
mislim da se ti zivoti spaseni dojenjem ne odnose bas jako na nase podneblje i da se ne radi toliko o adaptiranom kao zamjeni, vec o krajevima s velikim siromastvom gdje se djeci daje tko zna sto.
to je jedno, a drugo je da ti u tom svom "educiranju" ponekad imas takav jedan ruzan ton da bi te najradije tukla, iako smo recimo "na istoj strani". malo vise takta i postovanja drugih te valjda ne bi ubilo...

----------


## Storma

eto vidis davore, nije stvar u stavu nego u formulaciji   :Razz:

----------


## flower

kao ekipa s formule vjerujem da mi nitko ne moze nabiti osjecaj krivnje ako on nije vec u meni.
a kao analiticarka u dusi moram reci da me jako zanima kontrolna skupina i sve moguce kontrole po varijablama koje su dovele do ovog zakljucka, te isticem da je naglaseno da je dojenje potaklo, odnosno ponasanje majke, e sad...


> confounding by subtle behavioral differences in the breastfeeding mother's behavior or her interaction with the infant.


...mene bi odmah golicalo da li isti efekt ima i majka s bocicom (adapt. mlijeka) koja ima usvojena sva ponasanja dojece majke, odnosno sto je s majkama dojilicama koje umjesto u bebu gledaju u tv/komp. i sl. a tek skupina majki izdajalica, pa onda imamo kad bocu daje mama, pa ne gleda u bebu i skroz je hladna prema njoj ili kad ima "dojeca ponasanja" ili kad bocicu daje tata s tim ili bez tih ponasanja, pa s depresivnim dojecim majkama i sl.
kad bi sve to izvrtili dobili bi jasan zakljucak...ovako crv analiticar moze grintati i gundjati.

----------


## sorciere

> ja bih vise volila da se to kaze: utjecaj nedojenja je nepovoljan.


ajme, kakva formulacija!  :? dvije negacije u rečenici od 4 riječi  :shock: .

ja sam "nedojilica". kako je to utjecalo na moje dijete?

----------


## koryanshea

> ajme, kakva formulacija!


slobodno ti smisli bolju  :Grin:  jedini uvjet je da o dojenju govori kao o standardu. (moj uvjet; ali ja nisam govorila tebi, vec davoru jer je on taj koji voli propagirat dojenje, a jezik koji koristi je nekako u kontradikciji s tim.)
moze ovako: alternativna prehrana djeluje nepovoljno. alternativa = sve razlicito od dojenja. da li se slazemo oko toga da je to alternativa?




> ja sam "nedojilica". kako je to utjecalo na moje dijete?


evo bas ovo hocu izbjeci - ti sad hoces da ja tebe optuzim da si napravila to i to svom djetetu??! zasto bi ja to napravila?

ova istrazivanja ne kazu: svako dijete koje nije dojeno ce biti takvo i takvo. istrazivanja govore o statistickim znacajnostima i tu su da nam kazu sto je opcenito za ljudsku populaciju bolje.

----------


## maria71

@ koryanshea


s tobom se da razgovarati ,ali s davorom ne ( ja bar ne   :Wink:   ), vrlo jednostavna konstatacija  :Grin:   8) . 

 stoga  ova formulašica neće bosti tvoju voodoo lutku pletaćim iglama  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> moze ovako: alternativna prehrana djeluje nepovoljno. alternativa = sve razlicito od dojenja. *da li se slazemo oko toga da je to alternativa?*


ni pod razno. nama je to bila jedina opcija. 





> ja sam "nedojilica". kako je to utjecalo na moje dijete?
> 			
> 		
> 
> evo bas ovo hocu izbjeci - ti sad hoces da ja tebe optuzim da si napravila to i to svom djetetu??! zasto bi ja to napravila?


pa ja nisam svom djetetu ništa napravila. ti impliciraš da jesam - jer nije dojeno. alternativa tome je - da umre od gladi.  :?

----------


## sorciere

> s tobom se da razgovarati ,ali s davorom ne ( ja bar ne    ), vrlo jednostavna konstatacija   8) .


ma daaaaaaj... nije valjda?  :/

pa ja se s davorom lijepo razgovaram. narafski da smo različiti    :Grin:    - ali mene zanima nešto što on zna, njega zanima nešto što ja znam. meni je to super    :Klap:   . 

i uvijek mi podari smiješak... razvedri dan  :Grin:

----------


## maria71

ti ga poznaš u rl,  ja na forumu  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> ti ga poznaš u rl,  ja na forumu


pa navrati do mene - da vas upoznam   :Laughing:  ...

----------


## maria71

:No-no:

----------


## koryanshea

sorcie ja bih volila tebi objasnit tocno sto ja hocu rec ali nemam dojam da tebe to pretjerano zanima ali ajde.
pod alternativno mislim: prvi nacin prehrane koji treba pokusati je majcino mlijeko. ako ne (uopce me ne zanima razlog), onda ide ALTERNATIVA. zamjena. (ZAMJENSKO? mlijeko).
to da je tebi formula bila *jedina* opcija znaci da iz nekog razloga dojenje nije bilo moguce/pozeljno.



> pa ja nisam svom djetetu ništa napravila. ti impliciraš da jesam - jer nije dojeno. alternativa tome je - da umre od gladi.  :?


ne sorcie, kao sto sam rekla alternativa je adaptirano  :Rolling Eyes: . a mi smo na podforumu "zastitimo dojenje" pa mi molim te reci gdje se to moze razgovarati o dojenju i kako ga zastititi a da me netko ne dode optuziti da ga optuzujem da je napravio nesto lose svom djetetu. :?

----------


## MGrubi

i kreće beskonačna petlja

----------


## Anvi

> mene bi odmah golicalo da li isti efekt ima i majka s bocicom (adapt. mlijeka) koja ima usvojena sva ponasanja dojece majke, odnosno sto je s majkama dojilicama koje umjesto u bebu gledaju u tv/komp. i sl. a tek skupina majki izdajalica, pa onda imamo kad bocu daje mama, pa ne gleda u bebu i skroz je hladna prema njoj ili kad ima "dojeca ponasanja" ili kad bocicu daje tata s tim ili bez tih ponasanja, pa s depresivnim dojecim majkama i sl. 
> kad bi sve to izvrtili dobili bi jasan zakljucak...ovako crv analiticar moze grintati i gundjati


  :Klap:  
Slažem se, i mene isto zanima.

----------


## koryanshea

> i kreće beskonačna petlja


cuj to valjda svaki forumas treba proci  :Razz:  neka inicijacija na rodinom forumu, ili tako nesto?
ne znam, istovremeno mi je nepristojno ne odgovarat sorciere na njene postove a u biti mislim da bi ovakve rasprave moderatori trebali rezati i vracati prisutne na originalnu temu jer su futilne i provrcene milijun puta.
nisu intervencije potrebne samo na psovanje i vrijedanje...

amo se sad bavit ovim sto zanima anvi i flower. da li netko ovdje moze doc do ovog istrazivanja?

----------


## sorciere

koryanshea.... 

ti imaš stotinjak postova, ja cca 6000 više...

ovdje se jako puno raspravljalo o dojenju i formuli, i o nekim drugim stvarima, da ih sad ne potežem...

sorry ak si mi "naletila"   :Grin:  , ali mi je već dosta da se priča o "razlikama" između dojene i nedojene djece. 

stalno se spominju čuvene posljedice, "manjak pameti", boleštine, itd. 

moja kćer ima 16 godina. neću doživjeti da ju gledam kad bude u penziji, i pokušavam uočiti koje posljedice ima - jer joj mama nije imala mlijeka za dojenje...  :? 

dojenje se može promovirati i na druge načine. no ne na način da se radi diskriminacija djece po osnovi dojenja. 

eto nove ideje za liste u vrtićima....

----------


## Anvi

Probat ću sutra nabaviti rad, ako ne zaboravim. Zadnje vrijeme sve nešto zaboravljam. (mama me kratko dojila)

----------


## sorciere

> Zadnje vrijeme sve nešto zaboravljam. (mama me kratko dojila)


mene je dugo... al i ja zaboravljam...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

valjda je pelud u zraku   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

bolje da mi je Marko malo  gluplji, pametni tak i tak loše prolaze u životu


 :Grin:   :Laughing:  

ma i ja sam se svojevremeno stresala na takve rasprave a sad sam u zen fazi

forumski sam evoluirala

----------


## Anvi

> forumski sam evoluirala


Daj reci koliko još postova moram natući pa da počnem primjećivati napredak?

----------


## maria71

par tisućica  :Grin:  

ljudi moji ,dojenje je bitno i standard je i treba ga podržavati i roda to dobro radi savjetništvo, brošure i tekstovi na portalu

i to je bitak svega

a retorika nekih ljudi , ma ne zamaram se više...

nek me zovu majka trovačica, big deal

----------


## leonisa

MOLIM VAS! zar je potrebno uopce upozoravati?

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Zanimljivi rezultati, vesele, u svakom slucaju.   :Smile:

----------


## deedee

Mene nesto zanima...
Ja nisam trudna, pa ne gledam teme o trudnoci, ne idem na umjetnu, pa ne pratim te teme, nemam dvojceke, trojceke, pa ne citam ni te teme.  I da imam vremena, ne bih ih citala, jer mi nisu bitne u ovom trenutku u zivotu.
E sad, kako to da se na temama o dojenju uvijek nadje  nedojililca?
Velike kolicine slobodnog vremena ili nesto drugo...

----------


## Riana

> Zanimljivi rezultati, vesele, u svakom slucaju.


X

----------


## Anci

> E sad, kako to da se na temama o dojenju uvijek nadje  nedojililca?
> Velike kolicine slobodnog vremena ili nesto drugo...


Pa škakve to ima veze?
Ovo je forum, raspravlja se o svemu.

Uvjerena sam da "nedojilice" ne idu na ovaj pdf da pljuju po dojenju?

Ili što si uopće htjela reći ovim postom?

----------


## koryanshea

> Pa škakve to ima veze?


ima veze jer iako se raspravlja o svemu, bitno je kako se raspravlja i da nije konstruktivno da na svakoj raspravi vezanoj za dojenje treba "hodat ko po jajima" jer bi se netko mogao naci uvrijeden, a s druge strane na nekim topicima bude toliko neprikrivene i bezobrazne osude (na bilokoju temu) koja ljude zna trajno otjerat sa ovog foruma. ne znam kome je to u interesu ... :/

nije svaka tema za svakoga i ako vec vidis da bi te nesto na nekom topicu moglo smetat onda ga nemoj citat. nedojilice se nekako nadu prozvane da pravdaju svoju odluku, a po meni je to jednostavno off topic.

meni je deedeen post jasan (vidim da i ona i ja pokusavamo shvatit tu specificnu pojavu) a tvoj mi je isto jasan - trazi od nekoga da se pravda. :/

----------


## Anci

> meni je deedeen post jasan (vidim da i ona i ja pokusavamo shvatit tu specificnu pojavu) a tvoj mi je isto jasan - trazi od nekoga da se pravda. :/


Krivo si me shvatila.
Ne tražim ja nikakvo "pravdanje".

----------


## Pups

> iako smo recimo "na istoj strani".


Kad smo već kod izražavanja... ja mislim da je valjda ogromna većina, ako ne i svi na ovom forumu na toj istoj strani bez obzira na to što im djeca jedu ili su jela.
Ovo nikako nije napad, samo moje zapažanje.

----------


## Mima

> bolje da mi je Marko malo  gluplji, pametni tak i tak loše prolaze u životu



 :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

Steta bi bila da jos jedna tema ode u "vjecna lovista", stoga molim da se drzite naslova  :Yes: 

Meni je malo cudno kako mi to ljudi (ljudska rasa) imamo tendenciju stvari postavljati naopako.. pa mi sad uporno dokazujemo kako je dojenje najbolje za ovo, pa je najbolje za ono...

Majcino mlijeko je stvoreno za dijete, za prehranjivanje ljudske rase.  I naravno da je to najoptimalnije i najpozeljnije za prehranu.  I naravno da svi drugi oblici prehrane i dodataka nose odredjene rizike sa sobom - kakvi su to rizici i u kolikoj ce se mjeri pokazati - to zaista ovisi o x stvari.

Al mi je smijesno koliko istrazivanja ima koja pokazuju "neznam vec sto" vezano za dobrobit dojenja i kak je ono super.  MI valjda moramo znastveno potvrditi da je najbolje za ljudsku rasu ono sto je priroda namijenila.

----------


## Mony

Ja nisam tocno shvatila jel sam sastav majcinog mlijeka cini djecu "pametnijima" ili dojenje samo po sebi  :? 

To mi je dosta bitno, jer se najvise slazem s flower po ovom pitanju, no, opet s druge strane, isto tako majka koja doji moze gledat TV i drzat dijete u rukama bez da ga i pogleda, a isto tako i majka koja izdojeno mlijeko daje na bocicu moze gledat TV bez interakcije s djetetom.

Stoga, tocnu informaciju pliz:
jel sastav mlijeka dovodi do boljeg razvoja kognitivnog razvoja, ili interakcija djeteta i majke tijekom dojenja, koja je, priznajem, posebna?

----------


## anchie76

ja se ne bi cudila da i sam sastav mm doprinosi boljem kognitivnom razvoju jer mm ima nekih omega ovih onih koje adapt nema, a i tko zna sto jos ima sto trenutno ni neznamo cemu sluzu, a za x godina cemo dokazati   :Laughing:

----------


## Mony

OK, al to je druga stvar, vrlo lako moguca, no daje drukciju sliku ovom istrazivanju...

----------


## koryanshea

> koryanshea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  iako smo recimo "na istoj strani".
> 
> 
> Kad smo već kod izražavanja... ja mislim da je valjda ogromna većina, ako ne i svi na ovom forumu na toj istoj strani bez obzira na to što im djeca jedu ili su jela.
> Ovo nikako nije napad, samo moje zapažanje.


slazem se! zato i kazem recimo + navodni znakovi... mislim da nas (SVE NAS) nasi moderatori cesce trebaju podsjecati na to  :Smile:  kad god vide da se atmosfera zagrijava...

*Anci*, mozes ti rec da nisi htjela pravdanje ali ne znam kako drugacije treba shvatiti recenice "Pa kakve to ima veze?" i "što si uopće htjela reći ovim postom?".

----------


## LIMA

Sorry što ovako upadam na temu, nisam znala gdje smjestiti post. U dosta slučajeva spominjalo se kako dojenje djeluje preventivno za alergije, pa je onda netko to popljuvao jer nije dokazano...

Evo jučer nam je na školu stigao upitnik iz bolnice, namijenjen svoj djeci 4. razreda. Upitnik je o alergijama (21 stranica pitanja, sve od A do Ž, od toga gdje dijete živi, ima li tepih u sobi, gljivice na zidu pa do debljine stakala na prozorima, vrsti grijaćih tijela i još puno puno stvari.) Ono što me zainteresiralo bila su pitanja pod "Faktori rizika". Naime, pita se je li dijete dojeno, koliko dugo i koliko dugo je bilo isključivo dojeno. Pretpostavljam da će se analizom konačno doći do nekih konkretnih podataka.

----------


## sorciere

lima, ja sam navodno staru naganjala za dojenje kad sam već debelo trčala... 

a svako malo me puca alergija...  :?  evo, upravo sada...

koji zaključak ja trebam iz toga izvesti?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

da nisi trcala za starom da bi te pucala jos vise i jos ranije?

ali to nema nikakve veze sa pravilnikom, zar ne?  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

nekorektan komentar  :/

----------


## sorciere

> nekorektan komentar  :/


čiji?

----------


## ivarica

ako sam dobro shvatila leonisu, ona govori o odnosu tvoje majke prema tebi koji nema nikakve veze s temom topika i skroz mi je neprimjeren

----------


## leonisa

da je, ispricavam se.
ali ne mogu ne primjetiti konstantno bockanje i podmetanje nogu. totalno nekorektno. i nakon upozorenja.

----------


## leonisa

> ako sam dobro shvatila leonisu, ona govori o odnosu tvoje majke prema tebi koji nema nikakve veze s temom topika i skroz mi je neprimjeren


ne ja govorim o odgovoru kojeg je dala kao "kontru" sprovedenom istrazivanju.
jer znanstvene cinjenice gube vrijednost pored pojedinacnog slucaja.
a i nema veze sa pravilnikom.

----------


## ivarica

onda sam krivo shvatila, ja se ispricavam

a da su sorcini komentari cesto naporni, pogotovo jer su svakodnevni i ukopani godinama, da, jesu

ali ima za nju nade - kad kikica rodi   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

onaj moj edit je prije ivaricinog posta jer sam skuzila da nisam ponovno pokusala upozoriti na kojem se pdf nalazimo, pa mi je lakse bilo ubaciti u postojeci nego tipkat novi.

----------


## sorciere

> da je, ispricavam se.
> ali ne mogu ne primjetiti konstantno bockanje i podmetanje nogu. totalno nekorektno. i nakon upozorenja.


ne trebaš se ispričavati. ti si napisala ono što misliš, tj. bocnula si i podmetnula nogu. 

ja ću još jednom ponoviti svoj stav:

ružno mi je kad se kroz raznorazna "istraživanja" radi diskriminacija djece na bazi (načina poroda i) dojenja / nedojenja. jer takve teme se ovdje raspredaju nadugoinaširoko - kako bi se potvrdila važnost dojenja. 

dojenje je izuzetno važno, ako ništa drugo - zbog veze koja se time stvara između majke i djeteta. i djeca koja nisu dojena mogu ostvariti takvu vezu - iako na malo drukčiji način. to je faktor koji utječe na njihov emocionalni razvoj, a kroz to i na sve ostalo. 

majčino mlijeko je najbolja hrana. ukoliko ga ima. kad ga nema - hrana je hrana. kao i kod velikih, važno je "serviranje". 

svi smo skloni gledati svoju djecu kroz drukčije naočale. i uočavati stvari koje objektivno ne postoje.

kad sam bila trudna, imala sam tigrastu macu. a imala je i susjeda. pa sam zaključila kako je moja maca ipak ljepša, jer ima skladniji rep. 

a na taj rep se svode i ovakve rasprave. na žalost...

----------


## sorciere

> a da su sorcini komentari cesto naporni, pogotovo jer su svakodnevni i ukopani godinama, da, jesu
> 
> ali ima za nju nade - kad kikica rodi


koliko je meni poznato, na jednom topiku (ovih dana) je pisalo da se stavovi udruge ne mijenjaju. oni su takvi kakvi jesu. amen.

moji stavovi su podložni promjenama, uz argumentirana objašnjenja.

imam sreće da kikica ponekad otvori ovaj forum i da ga čita. i ima o raznim temama SVOJE mišljenje. ne želi pisati, jer je imala loša iskustva kad je to učinila.   :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

ne bi trebalo bilo kakvo istrazivanje imati veze s emocijama i s tim cija papiga zna vise rijeci, a cija razgovjetnije govori, vecina nas nema taj problem, ti ga imas na svakom istrazivanju, zasto?

bas me briga za neki tamo prosjek, ja imam jedno jedino dijete i za mene je nebitno koliki je prosjecni iq 1642 dojene djece naprama prosjecnom iq 1642 nedojene djece
stovise, bas me briga koliko bi itko njemu izbrojao iq jednog dana kad to bude smio napraviti bez moje dozvole

ali za djecu koja su granicni slucajevi, povecanje iq-ua za 6 moze biti znacano za kvalitetu njihova zivota, zbog njih su sorci ova istrazivanja bitna, ne zbog nasih odlikasa i koji ce vise usreciti majku

----------


## leonisa

mislim, nije tema, mozemo i splitati, ali zatvaranje oci pred znanstvenim cinjenicama jednako je kao i guranje glave u pijesak.
dokazano je da uredna trudnoca (to pitanje te pitaju i kod ginekologa, pedijatra), nacin poroda (to pitanje takodjer pitaju), prehrana djeteta (pa i to) utjecu na daljni djetetov razvoj.
i tu se ne radi uopce o diskriminaciji.

jel se trebam osjecati diskriminirano kad me pitaju da li mi u obitelji netko boluje od dijabetesa ili je umro od karcinoma?

zbog cega je ovo drugacije?

meni je tuzno da se uopce moraju raditi istrazivanja da bi se dokazalo koliko je majcino mlijeko savrseno i na sta sve utjece. koje su njegove dobrobiti. sto se mora dokazivati da je standard ono sto je u sustini naseg bica. mislim, jos uvijek smo sisavci?

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> a da su sorcini komentari cesto naporni, pogotovo jer su svakodnevni i ukopani godinama, da, jesu
> 
> ali ima za nju nade - kad kikica rodi  
> 
> 
> koliko je meni poznato, na jednom topiku (ovih dana) je pisalo da se stavovi udruge ne mijenjaju. oni su takvi kakvi jesu. amen.


ili je pogresna interpretacija ili je netko nespretno srocio
naravno da se stavovi mijenjaju, mozda je clan/ica mislila na vrijednosti?

----------


## sorciere

> ne bi trebalo bilo kakvo istrazivanje imati veze s emocijama i s tim cija papiga zna vise rijeci, a cija razgovjetnije govori, vecina nas nema taj problem, ti ga imas na svakom istrazivanju, zasto?


ja uopće nemam problem.   :Grin:  

ali vidim da neki imaju problem jer se javim sa svojim mišljenjem.  

evo ti upravo leonisa objasnila zašto se ja javljam. pročitaj što je napisala.   :Wink:

----------


## leonisa

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne bi trebalo bilo kakvo istrazivanje imati veze s emocijama i s tim cija papiga zna vise rijeci, a cija razgovjetnije govori, vecina nas nema taj problem, ti ga imas na svakom istrazivanju, zasto?
> 
> 
> ja uopće nemam problem.   
> 
> ali vidim da neki imaju problem jer se javim sa svojim mišljenjem.  
> ...


tvoje misljenje je bazirano na tvojoj anamnezi.
sori, ali uzorak ti bas i nije reprezentativan.
kao sto ne bi bio i moj da svoje misljenje o stetnosti formule temeljim na svojoj ishrani i anamnezi  :Wink:

----------


## sorciere

> ili je pogresna interpretacija ili je netko nespretno srocio
> naravno da se stavovi mijenjaju, mozda je clan/ica mislila na vrijednosti?






> u konacnici - udruga nece mijenjati *stav* o obitelji, cr, porodu ili odgoju...ona je manje vise udruga formiranih stavova

----------


## ivarica

> evo ti upravo leonisa objasnila zašto se ja javljam. pročitaj što je napisala.


ne mogu veceras. boli me glava, a malo mi je veceras dosadna.   :Grin:  a i vidis da je krivo shvacam 
ti me jos malo drzis budnom, ti mi mozes odgovorit zasto te smeta brojanje prednosti dojenja.

----------


## sorciere

> tvoje misljenje je bazirano na tvojoj anamnezi.


 :/  otkud ti to????

----------


## sorciere

> ti mi mozes odgovorit zasto te smeta brojanje prednosti dojenja.


du ju spik hrvatski?  :?  :? 

*ja* sam milijun puta napisala kako *sam ZA dojenje*. i ne smeta me brojanje prednosti dojenja. 


smeta me diskriminacija nedojene djece (kao i carske djece), a koja se često provlači kroz ovakve rasprave. 

čini mi se da ni ne čitaš što pišem, nego - pisala sorci - pa je to odmah antikontraprotiv.

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ili je pogresna interpretacija ili je netko nespretno srocio
> naravno da se stavovi mijenjaju, mozda je clan/ica mislila na vrijednosti?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pa ne znam sto ocekujes
roda je osnovana s odredenim ciljevima, ima svoje vrijednosti, nasu viziju i misiju necemo mijenjati zato jer se ove godine nosi zeleno (znam da ovo ne cita onaj neki macak pa mogu lupat boje)

neke stavove o dojenju cemo sigurno mijenjati i mijenjali smo, neke stavove o porodu isto tako, ali nije roda izmislila da je dojenje najbolja prehrana, to nije stvar stava!! ne znam kako ocekujes da bi to promijenili ili da bi ITKO to mijenjao, ili cinjenicu da je zena sposobna za prirodan porod.

----------


## sorciere

> kako ocekujes da bi to promijenili ili da bi ITKO to mijenjao, ili cinjenicu da je zena sposobna za prirodan porod.


nije svaka   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> ..... Ono što me zainteresiralo bila su pitanja pod "Faktori rizika". Naime, pita se je li dijete dojeno, koliko dugo i koliko dugo je bilo isključivo dojeno. Pretpostavljam da će se analizom konačno doći do nekih konkretnih podataka.





> lima, ja sam navodno staru naganjala za dojenje kad sam već debelo trčala... 
> 
> a svako malo me puca alergija...  :?  evo, upravo sada...
> 
> koji zaključak ja trebam iz toga izvesti?


spor mi net, umorna sam, i oprosti sto nemam snage pitati te sta si tim komentarom htjela reci, ako ne ono sto me navelo na reakciju kakva je bila.

ti si umanjila znacenje i vrijednost, umanjila si tezinu tog iscrpnog upitnika svojim komentarom.
jer ne izvodis ti zakljucak niti si ti jedini uzorak koji se analizira.

----------


## sorciere

dvije umorne, pospane... a ja još brdo stvari za obaviti...  :Joggler:  

 :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kako ocekujes da bi to promijenili ili da bi ITKO to mijenjao, ili cinjenicu da je zena sposobna za prirodan porod.
> 
> 
> nije svaka


ne zena kao pojedinka

eto opet dosli mi na tebe   :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

samo nemoj tu,please  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

> samo nemoj tu, please


  :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> ti si *umanjila znacenje i vrijednost*, umanjila si *tezinu* tog iscrpnog upitnika svojim komentarom.


ako sam TO napravila - znači da ipak postoji nešto o čemu treba razmisliti...




> eto opet dosli mi na tebe


nemoj, neću od veselja moći spavati ni minute!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  ti mi mozes odgovorit zasto te smeta brojanje prednosti dojenja.
> 
> 
> du ju spik hrvatski?  :?  :? 
> 
> *ja* sam milijun puta napisala kako *sam ZA dojenje*. i ne smeta me brojanje prednosti dojenja. 
> ...



ne pristajem na to da se radi o diskriminaciji djece, ali da se ponekad na forumu diskriminiraju tudji izbori i tudji postupci i da se precesto moralizira, to da
ali ne bi rekla da je forum tu ista drukciji od zivota samog

----------


## sorciere

> ali ne bi rekla da je forum tu ista drukciji od zivota samog


pa ja se i u životu borim protiv diskriminacije. ako je forum isti - onda je sve pod kontrolom   :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Ja nisam tocno shvatila jel sam sastav majcinog mlijeka cini djecu "pametnijima" ili dojenje samo po sebi  :? 
> 
> To mi je dosta bitno, jer se najvise slazem s flower po ovom pitanju, no, opet s druge strane, isto tako majka koja doji moze gledat TV i drzat dijete u rukama bez da ga i pogleda, a isto tako i majka koja izdojeno mlijeko daje na bocicu moze gledat TV bez interakcije s djetetom.
> 
> Stoga, tocnu informaciju pliz:
> jel sastav mlijeka dovodi do boljeg razvoja kognitivnog razvoja, ili interakcija djeteta i majke tijekom dojenja, koja je, priznajem, posebna?


sastav mlijeka

_Human Milk Contains Essential Fatty Acids_ 
The essential fatty acids in human milk optimize cognitive function and vision. *Studies have found that premature infants who received human milk via feeding tube were more advanced developmentally at 18 months and at seven to eight years of age than those of comparable gestational age and birth weight who had received formula by tube.* Such observations suggest that human milk has a significant impact on the growth of the central nervous system. Also, breastfed infants have higher visual acuity. These benefits of human milk can be attributed to the presence of long-chain polyunsaturated fatty acids, docosahexanoic acid (DHA) and arachidonic acid (AA). Although some formulas have recently added these ingredients, it is unknown if they will have similar effects long-term. 

http://www.llli.org/NB/NBMarApr06p82.html 

a ovo je s linka koji je stavio davor 
_This allowed the researchers to measure the effect of breastfeeding on the children’s cognitive development without the results being biased by differences in factors such as the mother’s intelligence or her way of interacting with her baby._

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ne bi rekla da je forum tu ista drukciji od zivota samog
> 
> 
> pa ja se i u životu borim protiv diskriminacije. ako je forum isti - onda je sve pod kontrolom


nadam se da u zivotu ipak biras bitke za koje se vrijedi boriti, a ne ovakve tricarije, stalne rasprave sa par zapjenjenih forumasica
ali to je tvoje/vase pravo, tvoj/vas izbor, a evo ja skacem sebi u usta pa ga diskriminiram  

ako zelis nastaviti o rezultatima istrazivanja...

----------


## sorciere

> nadam se da u zivotu ipak biras bitke za koje se vrijedi boriti, a ne ovakve tricarije, stalne rasprave sa par zapjenjenih forumasica
> ali to je tvoje/vase pravo, tvoj/vas izbor, a evo ja skacem sebi u usta pa ga diskriminiram  
> 
> ako zelis nastaviti o rezultatima istrazivanja...


da ivarica, biram ih itekako - samo što ih ne razvlačim po forumu. 
tvoje mišljenje o forumašicama je vrlo živopisno. baš me zanima koju pjenu koriste   :Grin:  .

znaš da se moram nečim baviti između lonca i lakiranja noktiju, pa mi takve diskusije olakšavaju život   :Wink:  .

rezultati istraživanja? pogledala sam uzorak, gdje, kada i kako - i to mi je dovoljno. ostajem ukopana u svoje stavove.   :Kiss:  



sorry na kasnijem odgovoru, ali nisu mi svi nokti suhi ...

----------


## flower

sorci - ona recenica o stavovima i udruzi je moja, i pisana je u kontekstu pitanja pridruziti se udruzi ili ne i smisao joj je takav da nece udrgua mijenjati stav ako jednu clanicu /neclanicu nesto zulja...sigurno ne nakon promisljanja i razmisljanja i konzultiranja...stavovi su takvi tesko promjenjivi, pogotovo takvi bazicni. vjerujem u zdrav razum i naravno da se dese takva istr. koja ce pokazati da smo zabludjele i otisle u kupus da cemo dobro razmisliti sto tad s time - mijenjat stav ili ga jos vise utvrditi. no, to je tako u zivotu pojedinca, udruge i sl.

a sad o istr.-meni je skroz jasno da je majcino mlijeko prirodno i kao takvo savrseno, najprilagodjenije i tu je superiorno pred bilo kojim sintetskim proizvodom (adapt), ljudskoj rasi je prirodjeno da istrazuje, ima jedan veliki bed u psihologiji a to je da je to super znanost ali istrazuje ljude - pa nije moguce napraviti prave i jasne kontrole da bi dobili prave i jasne zakljucke. i vjerujem da majc.mlijeko potice boljekog. razvoj djeteta, ali na taj kog. razvoj djeluje jos barem 20-tak faktora, koji u konacnici mogu zastititi dijete od nejednakog starta (s obzirom na oblik prehrane) i u konacnici majc. mlijeko nije eliksir koji prekrije sve druge faktore. da je tome tako onda ne bi u dojene djece bilo inte. zaostalih i ne bi postojali daroviti othranjeni na adapt. mlijeku.

a ovo sto ivka kaze o 5-6 bodova, meni ne drzi vodu, jednostavno sama teorija int. danas je toliko evoluirala od pitanja bodova da mi je smjesno govoriti o tome. razlike od 5-6 bodova vide se na dnevnoj bazi kod pojedinca - ovisno o umoru, koncentr. i sl. tako da iako se ta razlika pokazuje stat. znacajna zivotno ona nije bitna (pogotovo ako se uzme u kontekstu zivotne kvalitete).

ja kao netko tko nesto zna o razvoju dj. i intelig. uvijek sam za majcino mlijeko, ponasanja majki koja idu u smjeru stvaranja povezivanja (a to je  vrlo tesko razluciti od dojenja) i sl. no jednostavno kao sto anchi ljuti potreba da maj. mlijeko istrazujemo mene smetaju bombasticne znacajke koje se daju ovim istr. (s jedne i druge strane prehrane dojenceta)

----------


## Anci

> *Anci*, mozes ti rec da nisi htjela pravdanje ali ne znam kako drugacije treba shvatiti recenice "Pa kakve to ima veze?" i "što si uopće htjela reći ovim postom?".


Još samo ovaj post i neću više:

*koryanshea*
Meni se samo u onom postu nije svidjelo to što se netko čudi zašto nedojilice dolaze na temu o dojenju.
Ako ćemo pravo, i sam autor teme je nedojilica  :Laughing:  

A što se mene tiče, i nekakvog pravdanja, stvarno nemam nikakvu potrebu za time.
Kad me već vučeš za jezik  :Smile: - dijete mi se već samostalno penje i spušta s tobogana...i doji  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

iako bi baš bilo dobro da imam pametnu djecu samo zato što ih dojim, moguće da to i nije baš tako:

LINK

a, ukoliko vjerujete više prvom istraživanju, a strašno vas zabrinjavaju tih par IQ poena, možete npr. roditi još jedno djete pa će prvorođeno biti u plusu:

http://www.javno.com/hr/zivot/clanak.php?id=55877

a možete ih uvatiti i ovako (IQ poene):

http://www.nacional.hr/articles/view/39068/

u svakom slučaju, ako vas to još uvijek previše brine, evo i linka za vas (zaboravite IQ, sretni ste zbog EQ):
http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2004%5C07%5C18%5C30A30.PDF

i sve to na prvoj stranici google search result.


_anchie76 editirala linkove_

----------


## cvijeta73

ne rade mi linkovi   :Embarassed:  , sad nemam vremena za popravak, ali shvatili ste point...

----------


## Davor

> Ako ćemo pravo, i sam autor teme je nedojilica


Točno. Ali isto tako sam bio i podrška dojilici svojeg djeteta do navršene 3 godine. Ne shvaćam zašto druge nedojilice to nisu u stanju.




> meni je tuzno da se uopce moraju raditi istrazivanja da bi se dokazalo koliko je majcino mlijeko savrseno i na sta sve utjece. koje su njegove dobrobiti. sto se mora dokazivati da je standard ono sto je u sustini naseg bica. mislim, jos uvijek smo sisavci?


Ovo mi je predivno  :Heart:   Svejedno mislim da je potrebno raditi istraživanja, ako ni zbog čega drugog, onda zbog nesrazmjera prisutnosti dojenja i formule u društvu i medijima. 
*Eksperiment*: u google upisati "breastfeeding" i vidjeti broj pronađenih stranica, a potom upisati ime nekog brenda formule, recimo "humana". Zanimljivo je da pojam "infant formula" izbaci manji broj od "breastfeeding" pa zaključujem da je pojam "formula" politički nekorektan. Čini se da se marketing formule ipak srami posla kojim se bavi.




> ...mene bi odmah golicalo da li isti efekt ima i majka s bocicom (adapt. mlijeka) koja ima usvojena sva ponasanja dojece majke


Ne sviđa mi se ovakva analitika jer nameće zaključak da nedojeće majke imaju krnji odnos sa svojim djetetom. *Meda* je već gore linkala citat koji objašnjava da to niti fizički nije tako. O ovakvom projiciranju krivnje je već pisalo i na portalu.

Općenito vrijeđa inteligenciju stav da su sve vrste prehrane jednako vrijedne. Nisu. 
*Eksperiment*: probaj tjedan dana živjeti na kruhu i vodi. Uvođenjem formule MM presahne i čak i kada bi bila jednako vrijedna (a nije), radilo bi se o gubitku. 

Formula uzrokuje nekrotizirajući enterokolitis. Sva djeca hranjena formulom ne fasuju enterokolitis, ali isto tako ni svaki listić na lutriji ne dobija - potrebno je igrati tu igru da bi se nešto dobilo.

Isto tako je dojenje holistička disciplina podizanja djece koja povoljno utječe (i) na kognitivni razvoj djeteta. Za fasovati prednosti potrebno je tu igru zaigrati. Nitko ti nije kriv ako odlučiš ne igrati, ali je šteta ako ti se ne pruži prilika.

*koryanshea*, sad vidiš na što sam mislio sa "evo promatraj" 8)

----------


## Anci

> Ako ćemo pravo, i sam autor teme je nedojilica   
> Točno. Ali isto tako sam bio i podrška dojilici svojeg djeteta do navršene 3 godine


  :Smile:  
I to je bitno.
Imam i ja jednu takvu podupiruću nedojilicu doma  :Smile:  

Da ne citiram sad redom, sviđa mi se cijeli post.

Znamo da je dojenje najbolje za dijete. Ne trebaju mi istraživanja da znam da je dojenje dobro, ali ih nekako volim pročitati.

----------


## Danka_

ako netko zeli cijeli clanak, imam pdf.

----------


## Bubica

pls. moze na mail iz profila?

----------


## Danka_

Bubica, u profilu se ne vidi tvoja e-mail adresa. posalji mi je preko pp.

----------


## koryanshea

sorciere sto ti zelis? da li ti zelis da istrazivanja o dojenju postanu tabu na forumu? da se smiju stavljat samo linkovi ali ne i razgovarati o njima?

ili hoces da se nastavi kao i dosad, pa da ti imas gdje trolat?

----------


## meda

meni osobno ta istrazivanja nis ne znace. cak ni ona o zdravlju. jer i da vele da je dojiti isto kao i dati formulu s tog aspekta ja bi uvijek izabrala dojenje. ALI,  ne bi i svi drugi!

ova istrazivanja gledam kao propagandu dojenju. ako ce i jednu majku potaknuti da doji i podici rejting dojenju u svijetu, neka ih bude jos i vise. 

kad vidim koliko proizvodaci formule ulazu u marketing i kako su ponekad bezocni,a  ponekad perfidni u tome, a nadasve kako su uspjesni! dode mi da placem  :Sad:  
i koliko djece po siromasnim zemljama od toga umire svaki dan!

----------


## LIMA

> ..... Ono što me zainteresiralo bila su pitanja pod "Faktori rizika". Naime, pita se je li dijete dojeno, koliko dugo i koliko dugo je bilo isključivo dojeno. Pretpostavljam da će se analizom konačno doći do nekih konkretnih podataka.





> lima, ja sam navodno staru naganjala za dojenje kad sam već debelo trčala... 
> a svako malo me puca alergija...  :?  evo, upravo sada...
> 
> koji zaključak ja trebam iz toga izvesti?


I ja isto, samo što ja nikad nisam još imala alergije!

E, vidiš, kako se na nama dvjema ne može izvući pouzdan zaključak, potrebno je malkoc više podataka i ispitanika, zar ne?   :Grin:  
Nisam htjela da rasprava ode u smjeru u kojem je otišla, htjela sam naglasiti kako je ovo jedno vrlo opsežno istraživanje i uključuje SVE, ne *samo* dojenje, *samo* prehranu, već zbilja sve, od navika majke u trudnoći, uvjeta života djeteta u prvoj godini i danas, u kući, izvan kuće (npr. živi li na selu, u gradu u naselju s mnogo ili malo zelenila), koje kućne ljubimce je imalo ili ima, koliko cigareta se dnevno puši u kući, ma napisala sam već, 21 stranica pitanja.
E TO ja zovem istraživanjem - uzeti u obzir SVE faktore, a ne zaključivati na temelju jednog podatka. Nadam se da ste shvatili bit mog posta.

----------


## lalah

WHO osvrt i metaanaliza o dugoročnim efektima dojenja 

http://whqlibdoc.who.int/publication...595230_eng.pdf

----------


## EvaP

Mi smo na adaptiranom mlijeku od prvog mjeseca zivota bebe jer nije dobio ni grama u mjesec dana, nije vratio ni porodjajnu tezinu.
I sad vec 25 mjeseci dojim (to malo mlijeka sto imam).
Pitanje glasi: da li sam dojilica ili nisam?

Al najbolja mi je bila recenica MMa kad su nas svi tupili s dohranom (ovdje mislim na nekonstruktivne komentare koje imaju ljudi s ceste, susjedi, svi koji su ikad vidjeli dijete pa misle da zato mogu davati savjete novopecenim roditeljima):
*Pa ne bi Bog dao zenama sise da je mislio da djecu treba hraniti kravljim (adaptiranim) mlijekom!*[/b]

----------


## ivarica

> *Pa ne bi Bog dao zenama sise da je mislio da djecu treba hraniti kravljim (adaptiranim) mlijekom!*


dao ih je i muskarcima, jel to znaci da je ipak pogrijesio?   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

> EvaP prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *Pa ne bi Bog dao zenama sise da je mislio da djecu treba hraniti kravljim (adaptiranim) mlijekom!*
> 
> 
> dao ih je i muskarcima, jel to znaci da je ipak pogrijesio?


Ja bih im dala i celulit.

----------


## ivarica

mislis da bi skuzili   :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

:Idea:

----------


## leonisa

5% ih i ima celult

samo istina je, ne kuze ga...dapace, tvrde da to nije to  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

Istraživanje je pokazalo da dojene bebe bolje reagiraju na stres
http://www.womenandinfants.org/news/...astfeeding.cfm
Mada kod svoje male nisam primijetila.   :Coffee:

----------


## zutaminuta

Našli su šećere ljudskog mlijeka u plodnoj vodi koje ima ulogu da štiti plod:
https://health.ucsd.edu/news/release...tic-Fluid.aspx

----------

